# Enclosures



## stolenhoary (Aug 24, 2018)

Its done for EIFS and brick/block of course, why not painting so we can go in cold weather? We're not having to get very personal with the substrate, fastening foam board, fiber, stucco, so full scaffolding isn't needed. Is there some type of lightweight structure I can put a salamander underneath and drive a lift through to paint inside? The surfaces I coat are so porous, split face and EIFS and the paint so tenacious none of this has to be chemically perfect. I've painted with ambient temps at freezing with no problems, need to elevate temps a few degrees and make it happen with fast setup that one or two persons can do. I'm thinking some kind of shallow high party tent with an aluminum frame with weights at the bottom. Anyone? I was quoted at 6K a week for full scaffolding service.


----------



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

I wish I could help. It's an interesting thought/topic though, especially for those of us north of the freeze line. Question: You said "it's done for brick and block". Wouldn't that make it a solved problem? Just call a few brick/block guys and see who they use for enclosures and it sounds like you need the same basic set up. (If I'm understanding your question correctly)
A quick Google search of "Construction Shelters" returned some possible companies to at least start with however they all seem like heavy duty, longer term & cost prohibitive shelters for a relatively quick paint or EFIS job.
Best of luck.


----------

